
Show HN: I created a website to help 10 people find a job. Everyday - milanspeaks
https://www.jobroz.com/about
======
milanspeaks
Hello all,

I saw that many people have lost their job due to the current economic
situation and I have seen many people posting status and updates on Twitter,
Reddit and LinkedIn about their job search struggle.

I have been thinking very hard on how I can possibly help them find a job.

So I thought of building a platform where profiles of few randomly selected
job seekers (2-10) is featured daily to help them find the job quickly.

My mission is to help 3000+ people find a job in 2020.

Here's the link. [https://www.jobroz.com](https://www.jobroz.com).

